# Biscayne Bay Redfish



## iMacattack

I have a shoot on sight with regards to people keeping those reds!  Talk about a precious fishery that has the potential for a great comeback! If you want to keep reds... go to Mingo! 

20lber!  nice fish! I've only had a few shots at them in the past. And they are uber spooky... I remember seeing my first one bout 6-7 years ago... thought I had been in the sun too long!

Cheers


----------



## CaptDaveSutton

Here is a couple of shots of a Biscayne Bay Bull ...
These reds have graduated from bonefish school by the tactic's it takes to get one to eat.
But I suppose I would NOT have it any other way...
/me


----------



## iMacattack

Nice fish! One day I hope to hook one! 

Cheers


----------



## ucfsae81

nice fish i dream of catching those all the time


----------



## deerfly

that is a super cool welcome addition to the bay and a monster too!  That is one species that was unheard of when I was growing up down there. The stocking program was just about done when I moved north in the spring of 1998. Even though I lived 2 miles from Black Point Marina and fished the southern bay several times a week, I never saw or caught the first one. 

As far as keeping them, I doubt anyone that knows the history, or lack of, redfish in Biscayne Bay would want to keep one, at least until the stocks are common enough to see or catch them consistently. 

Regardless, its really great to see a catch or two nowadays. Hopefully, redfish catches will continue to increase there. - eric


----------



## newbie_dave

Nice fish!! It's nice to see any redfish in BB. I also agree, shoot anyone who keeps a BB redfish!! [smiley=2gunsfiring_v1.gif] [smiley=2gunsfiring_v1.gif] [smiley=anim_sniper2.gif] [smiley=angry4.gif] [smiley=angryblockhead.gif]


----------



## JRH

What's the reasoning behind the lack of reds in Biscayne Bay? Over-harvesting during the blackened redfish craze in the 80's??


----------



## Apollobeachsam

Nice fish man../


From talking to the redfish breeding program people.. The told me.
The lack of red fish down there is due to lost of habitat.


----------



## oldschool

Once they open up lake surprise again an allow more water to exchange between the bays, the reds will follow. The big bridge over jewfish creek is being made partly for that purpose. Truth is the reds are only in the southernmost portion of BB anyway. They love the dirty tanic brackish water. Caught some this year in lower matecumbe in the mangroves this year which surprised me. My concern is that the population in the bay is not breeding too successfully apparently.


----------



## Miami101

I feel the same way: 
My brother, and I only keep 2%.....total.
Which means if we go out 12 times....and a fish get hurt, or is just not going to make it...then it is a keeper...if it is in season...I have over 5000 Fish release under my belt, and hope to keep doing it.... Also I hope to keep coming down on people I see breaking the law.... 

Spots like BB need some help..........It would be nice to see some more projects to restore Mangrooves.
In borward they are doing a nice job at this proccess....there are some nice parks....now we just need the fish to show up.....and find these parks.


----------

